# SRM Turtle beach help!



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

I need some help with my calibration file. I can only get a response down to 120hz and not above 10khz, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Gonna need more information than that to help you..........


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

All I have connected is the right channel output connected to the right channel input, that's it! I used the pin connector to dual rca's in both output and input. Hit the measure button on REW and did a calibration 
and what I get is explained above. Do you need further info?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It sounds like you have a filter turned on.

Go to the SRM control panel and select the equalizer and the effects tabs and ensure all the junk is shut off.

Can you also post a picture of the REW Settings page...

brucek


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

I am not sure how to post the settings page.


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

Can anyone help me download the settings page to this forum? The only thing I could think of was to print screen onto word, but the image is to blurry!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

With the picture you want to save on the screen and your mouse over the picture, press Alt and Prt Scr keyboard keys. This saves the picture to the clipboard.

Run Windows Paint (it's in Accessories) and select Edit Paste. Your picture will dump into Paint.

Select File / Save-As a jpg file.

Then use this post to post the jpg picture.

brucek


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry I have not had time to post the settings page, hopefully tomorrow! Thanks for your help in advance:bigsmile:


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry Bruce it has been so long, just busy and been out of town! Here are my settings. Thanks for the help BTW.


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

I also tried it with this configuration!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

When you press the Measure button on the Settings page (using the later setup of your pics above, and the loopback connected), it should show the -12dBFS output VU meter, and then when you click through next, it should allow you to set the Input VU meter to -12dBFS.

Is this happening?

brucek


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

yes my output at the bottom is -12 and my input is within 3db


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

When it does my graph it only goes down to about 100hz!


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

How could i post my graph so you can see what is happening.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Save the graph using the small floppy icon in the lower left corner of the REW graph. This saves a jpg of 800 nits wide.

Then read this to attach it to your post. Use a graph scaling of -3dB to +3dB vertical scale for the soundcard cal graph.

brucek


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

here it is


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Wait a sec.... You are using the line-in and line-out jacks and not the mic-in and phone-out jacks - I hope????


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

yes line in line out! it is the side that has the mini usb connection.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks as though you have a low filter on then. The high end is fine (as is the graph in general), but you have a severe low end problem. Check the equalizer page and be sure no EQ filters are on. Everyone else that has purchased this card appears to get about the same response graph as I have shown in the SRM post.

brucek


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

do you mean the equalizer in REW or on the OSD on the SRM?


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

my equalizer on REW is set to Generic


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I mean the SRM control panel with all the tabs.....


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

yes the equalizer page is disabled!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I see nothing else other than you have a bad unit. 

The response should not brick wall at 120Hz.

See the difference between yours and mine....


















Check, check and double check that you don't have an EQ on in the SRM. In fact, toggle them on and off to be sure...

brucek


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

ok when i enable the equalizer the Flat button is blue! But if i disable it everything becomes grayed out so i suppose that the filters should be off correct?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Correct.............. be sure the Effects are off too.........


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

yes they are all off! Boy I hope I don't have a bad one, that would suck! What if I used what i have as the calibration file will it not work?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Depends how much of a brick wall that 120Hz is.

I can only tell that if you show me a graph with a vertical scale wider than the normal +3dB to -3dB.

Try something with about a 60dB swing..(+/-30), so the line is still visible at 10Hz.....


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

pardon the ignorance but how do i set that up?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Adjust the vertical scale of your graph you posted earlier from (-3dB to +3dB) to (-30dB to +30dB) or there-abouts.

Use the Graph Limits icon button.

brucek


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

here it is! It is the exact same graph.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> here it is! It is the exact same graph.


That's the graph with the vertical set from -3dB to +3dB. Set it to -30dB to +30dB

As an example, here's two graphs of the exact same data but with the scale difference I describe above.


-3dB to +3dB









-30dB to +30dB








brucek


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

help me out with the settings. I have the left at 10 and the right set at 200 the top is 105 and the bottom is 45. What do i need to change to get the graph you have?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

left = 2
right = 20000
top = +30
bottom = -30


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

here you go!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Huh, I'm really surprised at how poor that is. It's as if a brick wall filter is at 120Hz.... Weird.

Nope, no good for REW, unless you limit your low end limit of measurements to 120Hz.... Not of any use for a sub..

brucek


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

no other trouble shooting tips?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Not much else I can think of. 

It's a fairly basic measure of the output looped back to the input of a soundcard with a straight cable. The only thing that should be revealed is the total looped frequency response of the card itself. As long as you have no equalizer, soundfield, or filter settings turned on, and the cards mode is stereo (hopefully you have it set to two speakers), and the cable is a simple wire, then it should show the true response of the card. Your response looks fine except for the very smooth and rapid dropoff at 120Hz, which isn't normal.....

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That is a crossover filter response, the card must be set up to cross over to a sub at 120Hz, the rest of your signal is coming out of the 0.1 sub connection. Turn off the Turtle Beach card's surround processing, just set it up as a stereo card.

Edit: To do this, set the speaker configuration to Stereo on the Speakers tab


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> To do this, set the speaker configuration to Stereo on the Speakers tab


I believe the stereo or 5.1 switches only affect the multi-channel output port. He's (correctly) using the line-out port that should always be simple stereo without the possibility of any high or low pass filtering. Either way I did get him to ensure it was in 'two speaker' output and that made no difference. Something is sure amiss though...

brucek


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Hmm. It does look like a filter is on. I'm guessing that it is something in the SRM control panel settings. Not sure what as I don't have it to look at right now.


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

Holy !!:yay: I think it worked, let me know if this is correct?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

It's still a little bit more rolled off on the low end than the usual, but much better. If you aren't concerned with measuring below 10-15hz anyway who cares. 

What was the problem?


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

BTW the SRM was on 5.1 instead of two speakers that is what did the trick!


----------



## sendtobrit (Aug 22, 2007)

Is there anything you can think of that might help in that region (10-15hz)?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It's fine.

To prove it's OK, simple connect a cable from the right channel line-out to line-in (just as you did to make the soundcard cal file), and take a Measure from 0-10000Hz. (be sure to run the Check Levels routine and Calibrate SPL first).

The resulting measurement should return a perfect straight line, if your cal file is correct.

brucek


----------

